# Best beaches on the gulf side.



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I am interested in learning about nice beaches from Veracruz North. Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

1happykamper said:


> I am interested in learning about nice beaches from Veracruz North. Thanks


North of Cardel is Chachalacas. A few kms. north of Chachalacas is Playa Juan Angel or Playa Bravo. Kind of hard to get to but a very large beach. It is near the pueblo of Doña Juana. A bit farther is Villa Rica, where Cortes first landed. Way north is Costa Esmeralda starting at Casitas. Chachalacas, Costa Esmeralda, and Villa Rica all have hotels and restaurantes. Villa Rica has two small hotels and two small restaurants.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Beaches north of Veracruz City to the Texas border are dull brown with túrbid waters. The fine white beaches and aquamarine waters of the Gulf in México are to be found from around Champoton, Campeche to Isla Holbox on the Yucatán Península.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have driven the coastal road 4 times, never without high winds pushing wave onshore with almost an olive green water, many folks joke about the area saying at least you do not need suntan lotion, there is enough crude oil in the water.....


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning all! Thanks for your replies.


----------

